# 5th Wheel Cab Over



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance here but not owning a 5th wheel myself , I was wondering is this a new concept for 5th wheels? 
I saw this titanium cab - over design on an RV Lifestyle site. The bedroom extends in front of the 5th wheel pin and over the cab of your Tow vehicle. 
Are other manufacturers incorporating this design? 
It makes great sense to me .. less your towing behind ya .

The ad states for the Titanium 25E30:
"This floorplan is new for 2008. It offers all the luxury, towability, and features you would expect from Titanium in a package that is under 10K GVWR, 
*designed to be towed by a 1/2 ton truck.* With 30' of interior living space and less than 22' behind the truck, this unit is quite nimble."

Pros ? Cons?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I've seen a few of these over the last year or so. They seemed to be on Quad (4 door) trucks, and provides clearance with the shorter bed.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I may be mistaken, but I think Titanium is the only maker using that design. I've never noticed it on any others. I like it myself. Titanium makes some nice units.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Titanium is a high end unit and yes, it is nice. The aero dynamics of the front end is something more manufacturers should do.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The Glendale Titanium is the ONLY one that uses that design............

They have been that way for several years now.

Their retail pricing is high compared to others also.

The only difference is that they take away some of the under bed storage and use it for that cut out for use without a slider hitch on shortbed trucks.

In a long bed truck, it would make no difference.

Steve


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I found another ,

the Travelaire Genesis Also a Canadian Manufacturer

Travelaire

I think these are really a smart design. But then of course I'm a Laymen when it comes to 5th wheel knowledge

Maybe they will catch on with American manufacturers


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I can't come up with the name right now, but there is a manufacturer of very high end, and very large, fivers that has been using this design for many years. You occasionally see adds for them in the back of Trailer Life, etc.

Sluggo


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The dw and I looked at these before we purchase our Laredo. They had a nice 28/33 unit with two bunks, but the bunks were only 28" wide.

At Hershey last year we spoke to the factory rep and he said they are stopping the bunks models and focusing on the snow birds. When we got to our summer campground this year there was a glendale titanium next to us. It was the couple i was next to last year and suggested they look into one since they were traveling more than half the year. The purchased it over the winter from a dealer in VA and save 14Kfrom their local PA dealer. They love everything about it.

And yes the list was 84K very high end if you have a family to camp with.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nynethead said:


> And yes the list was 84K very high end if you have a family to camp with.


Heck at that price I might as well get two and just leave one somewhere so I don't have to tow it.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

I believe the original manufacturer of this design was Kustom Coach. They are still sold under that name, and the parent company is now Travellaire. Check the history tab. My cousin has one... very well built, and very expensive!
Kustom Coach


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There are 2 titaniums at our storage lot. Like other's said, VERY spendy, but very nice.








Last I checked the only BH was a 3 bedroom 1.5 bath model that was 40+ feet long









They are also pretty tall....


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Scooter said:


> Excuse my ignorance here but not owning a 5th wheel myself , I was wondering is this a new concept for 5th wheels?
> I saw this titanium cab - over design on an RV Lifestyle site. The bedroom extends in front of the 5th wheel pin and over the cab of your Tow vehicle.
> Are other manufacturers incorporating this design?
> It makes great sense to me .. less your towing behind ya .
> ...


 Not sure I really believe the 1/2 ton story. The pro to the design otherwise is better aerodynamics but the con as I see it would be that you could end up with a realitvely heavey pin weight compared to other designs if you storarge is at the front. Definitely a 1/2 problem inthat case. If you had a truck that could live with the pin weight then the overall towing lenght would be a little less for better parking and turning.

The Titanium is the first camper I saw with the layout that I have now but was to heavey for my 2500 even if I found a second hand one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

OutbackPM said:


> Not sure I really believe the 1/2 ton story. The pro to the design otherwise is better aerodynamics but the con as I see it would be that you could end up with a realitvely heavey pin weight compared to other designs if you storarge is at the front. Definitely a 1/2 problem inthat case. If you had a truck that could live with the pin weight then the overall towing lenght would be a little less for better parking and turning.
> 
> The Titanium is the first camper I saw with the layout that I have now but was to heavey for my 2500 even if I found a second hand one.


How could you doubt the 1/2 ton claim








A dealer near us used to park the smallest model in the camper/rv show here while hitched to a F150 Supercrew. It looked fine to me while sitting there....


----------

